
Simple caret (^) at end of Windows batch file consumes all memory - new_hackers
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15466298/simple-caret-at-end-of-windows-batch-file-consumes-all-memory
======
Twirrim
3 years ago...

Is it still true now?

